# 2 simple things that I wanted...



## Sunnz (Jan 21, 2007)

After around 6 months of using a Mac, I find it that I start to use it more than my nix desktop... (probably since I tinker with nix too much...)

Anyway, the Mac is yea, good, I like Safari... however, there are occasional times where I press CmdQ or simply press the wrong X button... and had several tabs opened... it would be good that it have a confirm box of some sort before blows all my tabs out of the box, like they have implemented it in firefox. If this is has been done in Safari 3... then, that's good I guess.

I am not sure how to ask this... well, I looked at Mac OS X Server, it has lots of things that I needed... but do I _have_ to get a 10 computer license? Isn't there anything like single computer like the normal one? I wouldn't mind paying a bit more for it but I certainly don't need 10... this is probably very unlikely but I hope there will be a single license for Leopard or 10.6.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jan 21, 2007)

i would look into firefox 2.0...  i used to hate firefox over safari, but since 2.0 has really closed the gap, and now i find safari irritatingly... brushed metal!  firefox seems to offer all the features you want.


----------



## Sunnz (Jan 21, 2007)

I use Firefox 2 on nix and actually have ff3 instaled on OS X... but only for banking...


----------



## eric2006 (Jan 21, 2007)

The only way you could get 10.4 server cheaper is if you looked on eBay for a used copy, or decided to go for an older version, like 10.3. I'll bet 10.4 will drop in price on eBay once 10.5 server is released, if you can wait.

There's many alternate browsers for OS X - Camino, Omniweb, iCab, Opera..


----------



## Sunnz (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes but I like Leopard itself and then there are stuff in the Server edition that I wanted!!!

As for browser, I know there are alternative, I have FF3 installed too... but I am used to Safari and Safari 3 looks nice, adding a confirmation thing would be a good improvement for Safari anyway.


----------



## Thank The Cheese (Apr 2, 2007)

Firefox is good but it doesn't pass the bounce test. A web browser is not a very complicated app, and should not take more than 3-4 bounces to launch on a MacBook Pro. safari can do it in 1 or 2, firefox takes 6-10. I love how light weight safari is, I only use firefox for the web developer toolbars. 

I also use FF when paying for anything over the net. I find Safari sometimes hangs when I hit submit buttons, and as a consequence I have paid some of my bills multiple times on 2 separate occasions. 

Yes, brushed metal is a bit old school, but I'll take brushed metal over those fugly, windows-style form fields Firefox displays any day!


----------



## Sunnz (Apr 2, 2007)

But, apparently Safari uses more system resource than Firefox... don't know why though but yea I love its elegance as well!!!

However, this is how my Firefox and Safari look like...


----------



## lbj (Apr 2, 2007)

Does this help?

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/31902


----------

